#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2015 Discussion Zone >  >  KIT Coimbatore btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities

## jaivinder

*KIT Coimbatore Year of Establishment:* 1986.

*KIT Coimbatore Affiliation:* Deemed University.

*KIT Coimbatore Mode Of Admission:* KEE.

*KIT Coimbatore Branches In Engineering:*


Civil EngineeringComputer Science & EngineeringElectronics & Communication EngineeringElectrical & Electronics EngineeringElectronics & Instrumentation EngineeringMechanical EngineeringCivil EngineeringComputer Science & EngineeringElectronics & Communication EngineeringElectrical & Electronics EngineeringElectronics & Instrumentation Engineering

*Cut-Off Will be updated soon*


*PLACEMENT 2014-2015

*

*Fee Structure for B.Tech. Courses 2015 -2016*


*KIT Coimbatore Campus & Intra Facilities:*
*Campus:*Karunya University was founded with the noble vision to raise professionals and leaders of high academic calibre and unblemished character, nurtured with a strong motivation and commitment to serve humanity. The Karunya Institute of Technology was started as a private self-financing engineering college on 4 October 1986. In 2004, the institute was awarded the Deemed to be University status in recognition of its academic excellence by the Ministry of Human Resources Development, Government of India and subsequently renamed as Karunya University under section 3 of the UGC Act, 1956 vide Notification No. 9-3-2000-U3 dated. 23.6.2004 of the Government of India.


Karunya University is into its 25th year of service in Higher education with specific focus on Engineering and Technology. In the short span of its existence it has moved swiftly ahead to carve a niche for itself as an institution promoting all round excellence. In a nutshell, Karunya is a co-educational, fully residential, Technological University imparting holistic education to develop the body, mind and spirit of the students.


*Central library:* Welcome to the Central Library, which is one of the central support services of Karunya University. The library homepage will provide electronic access to various full text and bibliographical databases. The Central library is well equipped with modern facilities and resources in the form of CD-ROM, On-line databases, e-journals, e-books, audio video cassettes, books, journals, project reports etc. Links from the home page will direct you to information on library policies, hours, collections and services. The mission of the Central library is to provide information services and access to bibliographical and full text digital and printed resources to support the scholarly and informational needs of the Institute user community.

*KIT Coimbatore Hostel & Mess Facilities:
*
*Name of The Residences:*


Father Duraisamay ResidenceJerry Manuel ResidenceS G Bobraj ResidenceHepzibah ResidenceEdward George ResidenceAngelina ResidenceJohnson Victor ResidenceSevugapandian ResidenceSundararaj ResidenceEvangeline ResidenceDakshnamoorthy ResidencePR Garg ResidenceHostel Facilities For Students
​

Karunya University aims at training professionals of high standard with moral caliber. The rules and regulations are framed so as to train them for reaching the goals for which the institution was started. It aims at ensuring harmonious, friendly living among students of various states inculcating self discipline. The hostels should serve as a training ground for a responsible, successful and useful life through development of the body, mind and soul.






  Similar Threads: AITS Coimbatore B-tech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities PSGCT Coimbatore btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities: Kumaraguru College of Technology Coimbatore,btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities Govt. College of Engineering Coimbatore,btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities Coimbatore Institute of Technology Coimbatore btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilitie

----------

